# My Rbp's Got Ick !



## Keshav (Jan 25, 2018)

Hi guys, I'm new for forum. I have 5 RBP's. One of them got white spots (like salt granules). I think it should be ick. How to treat them?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

There are several treatments (API, Tetra etc) but I have always used Seachem Cupramine... just follow the directions. After the treatment, do a large water change to remove the medication.

Most ICH cures contain copper, which can kill beneficial bacteria and invertebrates. You should expect to see a mini cycle once treatment is done. Ich can also be transmitted to other tanks by things like nets or tank tools / containers so you will want to watch out for that as well.

In the future dont introduce anything that hasnt been quarantined for a few weeks. Also NEVER USE FEEDER FISH unless you are following the same procedure or breeding them on your own.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

mix of melafix , pimafix and salt always helped my Fish , give it a try


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

funny think , my Ps got ick last weekend , didnt have no pimafix or melafix so used salt bath . Since i am not home , wifey looks after them and it looks like they are getting better .


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Ich lives out most of its life cycle in the substratre, so you need a method to kill or prevent the fish borne part... or it will come back.


----------

